# Contractors killed my lawn: How to rebuild?



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Evening folks,

First time poster. Looking forward to getting after it this season.

I had an addition put on during the winter and the contractors killed the lawn from foot traffic and materials storage in a few spots. Particularly next to my drive way I've got a 3x40 foot thin spot. I've got a fescue lawn so it's not gonna just grow in. Preemergent is going down in the next week or so so I can't do any seeding for a while. Was wondering what you all would suggest I do to get the grass back in that spot? I'm afraid anything I plant will burn off isn't he summer heat.

Thanks


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Either skip pre emergent in that area and seed, or try taking plugs from other dense areas with something like a ProPlugger (or if you edge the lawn), and hope they fill in a bit with some Nitrogen...better than nothing. Or a combination of both.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or get sod. 4-5 rolls should be enough.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@NorthJerseyLawnGuy

How thin is the area? Do you have irrigation? 
Even though TTTF doesn't spread like kbg, it can aggressively tiller. Can you post photos? It might help us provide better guidance.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Sod. Or maybe some annual rye grass to have something green there through summer and plant your fescue in the fall. I bet if you gamble on the fescue now, you can save it over the summer by focusing water on that small area. I say this not knowing where you're at, but I'd rather risk a late frost than fight the heat later when trying to establish any plants.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Avoid the pre-emergent near that area if you can and put some seed down. You'll probably have to pick a lot of crab grass over the summer but it's a small area and you might just have success! Worst case scenario, you waste about 2 lbs of fescue seed.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> @NorthJerseyLawnGuy
> 
> How thin is the area? Do you have irrigation?
> Even though TTTF doesn't spread like kbg, it can aggressively tiller. Can you post photos? It might help us provide better guidance.


Its about 50% coverage.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > @NorthJerseyLawnGuy
> ...


Hmmmmmm,

Tough call...if you have irrigation you could try seeding with Tenacity or Scotts Starter fertilizer with weed preventer (light blue bag with mesotrione). You could try a combo of Pre M and seeding as @Green mentioned, but you need to do one and/or the other now, as in yesterday! You will probably be out of both windows within a week. I would plan on a late summer overseed and start gathering supplies.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you! I will wait till the fall for my normal aeration and overseed. In the meantime I can focus on other things.


----------

